# Rare crypt inflorescence



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Some fantastic photos of rare crypt flowers for all you crypt and ID lovers.

http://www.aquariumlife.com.au/showthread.php/15420-Flowering-Crypts-cryptocoryne-inflorescence


----------



## denske (Jul 28, 2013)

Great link, thanks bud


----------

